# Pavoni (old Grpoup) IMS shower screen and basket



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having wanted to try these for a while I gave in, and £40 or 'Gory' as they say within the sound of Bow Bells, they landed

first comparisons









The IMS screen has a lot more holes, it takes 5 secs to drain when filled with water, the standard one takes 20 secs.

The IMS Basket is takes the same time to drain as the standard basket again about 25 secs, however im using a 16g basket that came with my naked portafilter - this drains in 5 secs!









The 16g / 14g standard / 14g IMS The 16g with 14g in and the IMS 14g with 14g in

Pulling a shot - surprisingly the IMS made very little difference to the lever pressure or the pre infusion time - I had summarised that the IMS basket would take more time to saturate but it was virtually the same.

Taste wise the shots were pretty close - with the floating temps of pavs this is less than scientific but I sought to pull both shots with the group at the same temp.

Is it worth it - well ive not had a eureka moment or could taste a great difference although the IMS shot seemed to have the edge taste wise &#8230;.. but then the financial investment tends to skew opinion

Early days will see what happens.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I was thinking of getting these but as you've said, not sure if they'll make any difference.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I have also been looking to purchase these, please keep us updated


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Quick update - the drain time of the IMS is actually 6-7 seconds when filled with water - I think it must have had some packaging polish or something on it, point is that the standard 14g, the 16g and the 14g IMS are all pretty close in drain... errr drainability - you know what I mean

ahem .&#8230; the latent matrix assimilation of H2O is within a narrow parameter


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Any more news on this matter Jimbo?

Are they worth the cash?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Batian said:


> Any more news on this matter Jimbo?
> 
> Are they worth the cash?


Well I've switched back to a 16g basket that came with my naked portafiter, taste wise I don't think it was any noticeable difference, and 14g in the ims would often hit the screen.

As for the dispersion screen, it certainly has more holes and greater flow of water onto the puck than standard, which is probably a good thing - if you fancy trying the is basket I will post it off to you?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

I will buy the screen and rely on your experience and better judgement the the basket!


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Where did you get your naked portafilter?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ThinkJunket said:


> Where did you get your naked portafilter?


Here you go , https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/la-pavoni--bottomless--portafilter--before-2000-5585-p.asp

think you can get off ebay as well - but make sure it has a handle the same shape as that one


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Here you go , https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/la-pavoni--bottomless--portafilter--before-2000-5585-p.asp
> 
> think you can get off ebay as well - but make sure it has a handle the same shape as that one


Thank you! Seems a bit pricey, but considering a Pavoni and will definitely need one when I get it!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ThinkJunket said:


> Thank you! Seems a bit pricey, but considering a Pavoni and will definitely need one when I get it!


it has a basket you can get 14g in the standard one can as well but the puck often touches the screen, tbh its probably the most usefull upgrade you can make on a pav


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Naked portafilter is a must for the La Pavoni and the blue star one is not a bad price. It shows you everything that is going on with your prep and you can gauge how much pressure you need to apply


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Why does the handle shape matter? Thinking if i can find just any other 52mm portafilter instead.

Anyway, found an amazing site for La Pavoni, or any other machine servicing

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/SearchResults.aspx?Search=la+pavoni


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ThinkJunket said:


> Why does the handle shape matter? Thinking if i can find just any other 52mm portafilter instead.


Hi, it's because that particular one comes with a free basket that is larger than the standard 14g


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Ahh. How big is the basket that comes with it?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ThinkJunket said:


> Ahh. How big is the basket that comes with it?


I think its around 15-16g


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think its around 15-16g


I dose some 14-15g with standard basket, works a treat!


----------

